# What are the "Zones"



## mossthatcher (6 mo ago)

I see posts where people describe their location/lawn as "Zone 9a" or "Zone 3".

What are these zones and their significance? 
How do you know what zone you are?


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

USDA plant hardiness zones

https://planthardiness.ars.usda.gov/


----------



## numb3rs (Sep 8, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardiness_zone
basically roughly indicates how cold it gets in your area. The lower the number, the colder your winter is. 
Toronto is zone 6a I think. Keep in mind US rating is a bit different from Canada. For example, Ottawa is 4b in US chart but 5b is Canada's rating


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

numb3rs said:


> Keep in mind US rating is a bit different from Canada. For example, Ottawa is 4b in US chart but 5b is Canada's rating


Interesting to learn this.


----------



## darina99611 (5 mo ago)

numb3rs said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardiness_zone
> basically roughly indicates how cold it gets in your area. The lower the number, the colder your winter is.
> Toronto is zone 6a I think. Keep in mind US rating is a bit different from Canada. For example, Ottawa is 4b in US chart but 5b is Canada's rating


I;ve never heard of it before. interesting


----------

